

Ask HN: Windows 10 for Linux users? - sanosuke

I know there will be an upgrade to Windows 10 for people actually using Windows 8.1, etc.
How can a Linux User give a try Windows 10?
Do I need to buy a License or there will be some kind of ISO image available for free download at the beginning?
Thank you!
======
T-A
After the official launch on July 29 they will probably reopen the Windows
Insider program for signups, so keep an eye on
[https://insider.windows.com/](https://insider.windows.com/)

------
secfirstmd
If your just testing I think there are Technical Previews. For example
Parrallels for OS X has an easy way to download them. I think you could
probably get something similar for Linux via something like this
[https://insider.windows.com/](https://insider.windows.com/)

